# Wheel Decal color Decision (SL4 Pro Sram Red)



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

I want to get decals for my wheels and came across these. i know mine is a 66mm deep but Ill manage but im not sure what color way to go with. 

I was thinking of getting black "sworks" and leaving everything as is but im skeptical on how it will clash or mesh with the bike colors.:idea:

Thoughts, ideas? Im not officially sure yet but I want other peoples opinion about this. :thumbsup:


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

What's wrong with the way it looks now?


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

It's to plain for me. If I had all black I would leave it but I want a little more red "pop"


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Why get S-works on the wheels if they aren't S-works wheels and nothing on the bike is either? 

If you do get that decal, I wouldn't get the small S's in between, or the blocky things. Just get "S-works" in the same color as the red accents on your frame.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

I agree. I wouldnt put S-Works decals on my bike if it was not an S-Works bike. Seems like false advertising to me.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

+1 . Either you is or you isn't.


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

Well if you have any suggestions where to get specialized wheel decals feel free to post. cant find any


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

That's because Specialized doesn't make Specialized branded carbon hoops. What kind of wheels are those? Get some wheel manufacturer decals. Or maybe have some custom made?


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

They are reyolds. Oh i know that they don't and I was going to get it done by some guy on ebay but he is no longer doing that. I could just put the new reynolds decal on in red lettering.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea to me! That would look great. The red Reynolds that is.


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

$50


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

Reynolds site?


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Fine as it is. Can you please level your saddle and cut the steerer.. ;-) Nice bike BTW, thinking of getting something very similar myself.


----------

